# spezielle Normen für Lagersysteme?



## blimaa (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo Miteinander

Gibt es spezielle Normen für Lagersysteme. Die Anlage sollte ein automatisches Lager werden, etwa wie ein kleines Hochregallager oder ein grosser "Pater Noster". Warscheinlich wir es ein automatischer Fahrwagen zwischen den Gestellen geben. Genügt es hier die Anlage gemäss den allgemeinen Maschinenrichtlinien zu bauen oder gibt es spezielle Normen für solche Lagersysteme?

Gruss Blimaa


----------



## Tommi (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

DIN EN 528, Regalbediengeräte Sicherheitsanforderungen - Stand 2009

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## blimaa (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo

Danke für die Antwort

Gibt es eigentlich eine  Übersicht für welche Maschinen spezielle Normen gelten? Und wo kauft man  sich am besten die Normen? Beuth.de oder sonst wo?

Gruss Blimaa


----------



## Safety (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
der Beuth-Verlag ist die Quelle in Deutschland.
Hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/39967-Typ-C-Normen wurde ein Link zum Amtsblatt angegeben, da findest Du die Normen mit Harmonisierungsvermutung.
Hier http://www.google.de/search?q=vergl...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a  findest Du ein Dokument welches die Norm etwas beschreibt. Zu dieser Norm gab es schon eine Diskussion im Forum.


----------



## blimaa (20 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank
Wie immer die richtige Antwort auf Lager :s1:
Ich werde mich mal durchlesen, man lehrnt ja schliesslich nie aus!

Gruss blimaa


----------



## M-Ott (22 Februar 2012)

@blimaa
Für Paternoster gilt diese hier:
DIN EN 15095-06.2009 - Kraftbetriebene verschiebbare Paletten- und Fachbodenregale, Umlaufregale und Lagerlifte


----------



## blimaa (25 April 2012)

Hallo

Nochmals zum Thema Normen. Ich wollte mir noch die Norm EN ISO 10218-2:2011 Roboter für Industrieumgebung — Sicherheit —Teil 2:Industrierobotersystem und Integration kaufen, doch beu Beuth ist sie auf Deutsch erst ab Juni erhältlich und bei snv.ch ist sie nur auf Englisch oder Französisch erhältlich. Kann man sonst noch bei einem anderen Anbieter bestellen? Vorzugsweise in der Schweiz. 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Klopfer (27 April 2012)

Hallo blimaa,

ein Versuch ist die ILNAS wert. Allerdings nur wenn man des französischen halbwegs mächtig ist. Das sind die Luxemburger.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## blimaa (27 April 2012)

Hi

Uiiiii nein überhaupt nicht mächtig da würde Englisch noch besser gehen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer deutschsprachiger Version. Französisch bekäme ich auch bei snv.ch

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Klopfer (27 April 2012)

Moin,

also die ILNAS hält alle EN und EN ISO Normen in der Regel auch in Deutsch und Englisch vor. Ausnahme davon sind IEC Normen, die in Deutschland als VDE Normen erhältlich sind. Diese Sind nur auf englisch und französisch zu bekommen, da der VDE scheinbar ein europäisches (!) Monopol auf elektrotechnische Normen in deutscher Sprache hat. Diese Einschränkung gilt aber meines Wissens nur für Deutsche, wenn ein Schweizer sie bestellt sollte es in Ordnung sein.

Und was das Französische angeht.... Frag mal Tante Google und lass Dir die Seiten im Browser übersetzen... da kommt zwar auch n bisserl Mist bei raus, aber zum Verständnis reichts. Ggf. einfach mal anrufen; ich hab noch keinen Luxemburger getroffen der kein Deutsch konnte 

Gruß

Klopfer


----------

